

How to build a Billion Dollar Startup - freshfey
http://steveblank.com/2012/04/19/how-to-build-a-billion-dollar-startup/

======
majani
TL;DR if you want to build a billion dollar business, build a social network.

Disappointingly thin article. 'Social' is not some magical key to the big
bucks. There are no magical keys, and those who preach them are false
prophets.

Why are Gaia online, 4chan and reddit not billion dollar business? 'Social' is
just but one in a myriad of competitive advantages a business can build up.

~~~
runevault
To me it appears as though social network/social mobile apps are the way to
swing for the fences, insanely high risk with the potential stupidly big
payoff if you manage to win out (aka entrepreneurial lottery). Not the
smartest way to build a first business but eh.

------
rprasad
Step 1: Build a social networking application built on someone else's
platform.

Step 2: Spend lots of someone else's money to acquire users.

Step 3: ???

Step 4: Get acquired by a larger company. Still not profitable, but your
founders and investors walk away with bank.

